# Ideas on what to watch



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

I know that there are a lot of home improvement shows out there, but what would you recommend that is reasonable to accomplish and yet enjoyable to watch?


----------



## CharlieMac (Oct 9, 2005)

decorating ona dime, i think its called on HGTV, and that christopher lowell guy has some really good ideas, but im not sure if you meant decorating shows or home improvement shows like bob villa


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 11, 2005)

the key to your question is "reasonable to accomplish" - some of the trading spaces and while you were out stuff cannot be (and should not be) replicated - Debbie Travis has some good stuff


----------



## zizibelle (Oct 19, 2005)

When and where is Debbie Travis on?  Thanks!


----------

